# Fencing Options That Look Good



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I am considering installing a fence between yard and roadway. Primary purpose to contain dogs trying to pursue crystal meth traffic. Fence may also do some restricting of chickens crossing road. I will be working to get both parties more active in other direction which pretty easy for me. Fence that looks good, performs and will last a couple decades is preferred. Anyone here fence yards with something that might work? Shortly I will be discussing issue with neighbor the fence will border.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I've had is stock fence. I guess it's up to the individual on what looks good.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

Property assessor is person I need to impress.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, so you're in a more restrictive area.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

No, just want the home to have greater curb appeal for purpose of refinancing.


----------

